# catalogo con informacion de diodos



## solaresmty (Sep 22, 2010)

hola que tal nuevamente poniendo gorro jjeejje mi duda es la siguiente alguien sabe de donde puedo descargar algun catalogo o base de datos que tenga informacion de diodos para que me diga los valores de cada diodo y asi esque tengo unos diodos y quiero ver que voltaje y corriente soportan algun tipo de guia en la escuela me comentaron de una guia alguien de aqui que em ayude muchas gracias y buen dia


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 22, 2010)

Aca te va mi colaboracion:



Base de datos de diodos.
Base de datos de transistorers.
Equivalencia de transistores SMD

Tambien puedes bajarte la guia NTE en internet.


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 22, 2010)

muchas gracias Mandrake me va servir demasiado


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Aca te va mi colaboracion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quetal Mandrake oye no aparecen los diodos que ando buscando  son estos esque los diodos estan en fuga y voy a remplazarlos SR5100-GW y este otro SR560-GW a jusgar por el tamaño yo creo que son de unos 3 Amperes


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2010)

Google es tu amigo.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/R/5/6/SR560.shtml

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/R/5/1/SR5100.shtml

Saludos!


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 23, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Google es tu amigo.
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/R/5/6/SR560.shtml
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/R/5/1/SR5100.shtml
> ...



pero el que ando buscando es S5100 y no SR5100 o es lo mismo????


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

solaresmty dijo:


> . . . a jusgar por el tamaño yo  creo que son de unos 3 Amperes





solaresmty dijo:


> pero el que ando buscando es S5100 y no SR5100 o es lo mismo????



Si te dirijes al link que posteo Tacatomon, veras que esa referencia indica diodo de 5 A.
Si son iguales o equivalentes solamente lo sabras descargando el datasheet. Entones lo que haras es bajarlo, leerlo y despues que saques conclusiones, nos cuenta si te sirvio o no.


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 23, 2010)

en el datasheet marca que ambos son de 5.0 A y el SR560 de 60 V y el SR5100 de 100V ahora te comento que cuando los checo con el multimetro segun tengo entendido esta en fuga porque el SR560 0.143V y cuando lo checo invertido para que me marque O.L. me marca 0.722V y el S5100 0.201V y cuando lo checo para que marque O.L. marca 0.711V con esas lecturas dedusco que estan en fuga o me equivoco?? entonces si estan en fuga puedo ir a pedir unos diodos rectificadores de 100V  5.0 A y me podran servir?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Cuando hizo esas lecturas ¿los diodos estaban conectados al circuito?. Porque esas lecturas son incorrectas.

El diodo desconectado y polarizado en directa marca alrededor de 0.6V.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola!!!

yo recomiendo que descarges este programa, *NTE QC14*
es muy util a la hora de buscar circuitos integrados, o como
en este caso, semiconductores.
yo lo recomiendo personalmente, me ha sido de gran
utilidad!!!

saludos!!!


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Cuando hizo esas lecturas ¿los diodos estaban conectados al circuito?. Porque esas lecturas son incorrectas.
> 
> El diodo desconectado y polarizado en directa marca alrededor de 0.6V.



las lecturas las ise con los diodos conectados al circuito ya que todabia no compro el desoldador de aire y las lescuras las realize con el diodo polarizado directamente terminal negra en el katodo y terminal roja en el anodo con el circuito desenergizado


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Tiene que desconectar al menos un terminal, por ahora consigase un compas. Caliente con el cautin un terminal del diodo y con el compas (en el lado opuesto) le hace palanca para desconectarlo. Vuelva hacer la prueba.


----------



## snakewather (Sep 24, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Hola!!!
> 
> yo recomiendo que descarges este programa, *NTE QC14*
> es muy util a la hora de buscar circuitos integrados, o como
> ...




Creo que ya salio la version  *NTE QC15* no estoy!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 24, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> . . . yo recomiendo que descarges este programa, *NTE QC14* . . .



Ese lo encuentras en este tema:  NTE  14 y anteriores



snakewather dijo:


> Creo que ya salio la version  *NTE QC15* no estoy!



Y ese tambien lo encuentras aqui:  NTE 15


----------



## faceoff (Sep 25, 2010)

para todos los felicito porque una comunidad como esta, hace falta en todos los campos de la vida.
para quien dejo la informacion sobre los diodos muchas gracias lo estare revisando, pues es aqui donde he aprendido mucho sobre electronica, sin nesecidad de ir a un instituto, aunque es  lo que mas quiero hacer educarme con todas las de la ley en este campo!

soy de colombia por si alguien lo quiere saber!!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 27, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> . . . aunque es  lo que mas quiero hacer educarme con todas las de la ley en este campo! . . . soy de colombia por si alguien lo quiere saber!!



Bienvenido Faceoff, le aconsejo que no dude en inscribirse en un instituto (Sena u otro) porque como es logico, un titulo es necesario. En el foro existe un grupo de colombianos, en el enlace Comunidad > Grupos sociales.


----------



## crishr (Sep 27, 2010)

Yo tampoco era conocedor de la materia (electronica) conocia muchas cositas de electricidad es mucho mas sencilla, para mi concepto, y creanme que aqui he aprendido tantas cosas que me han sido muy utiles, ahora mismo estoy capacitandome via internet por medio del sena virtual, soy de colombia, y al principio que tome el curso estuve apunto de retirarme por q


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

Yo hice en el Sena el curso presencial de tecnico electronico. Y hace poco solo por curiosidad de saber como funciona, hice uno por el Sena vitual; lo unico malo fue que el curso empezo una semana despues del cronograma, no se el porque pero con retrazo empezo.


----------



## crishr (Sep 28, 2010)

estos cursos son muy dificiles para quienes no hemos estudiado nunk electronik ya que no cuenta uno con un tutor al frente para preguntarle y que le aclaren a uno las dudas
pero gracias a los foros de electronica y a personas como ustedes se puede entender mejor las cosas.  yo soy tecnico profes. en refrigeracion y aires acondicionados y mi profesion requiere mucho de electronik es por eso que me interese mucho en la electronik, a parte de que me gusta mucho.  estos foros son lo mejor  gracias a ustedes que se toman el trabajo de explicar tan detalladamente, a personas que como yo tenemos muchas dudas.


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 28, 2010)

Electronik?? Parle vous française???


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

En los cursos virtuales del Sena, le asignan un tutor, tiene que hacer uso de la plataforma para contactar al tutor.



crishr dijo:


> . . . nunk electronik . . . electronik . . . electronik . . .



Un consejo, escriba claro y completo en español, esto no es SMS, ni chat.


----------



## crishr (Oct 1, 2010)

mandrake dijo:


> en los cursos virtuales del sena, le asignan un tutor, tiene que hacer uso de la plataforma para contactar al tutor.
> 
> 
> 
> Un consejo, escriba claro y completo en español, esto no es sms, ni chat.



pero entendiste o no???
Deje el drama mijo


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

hola nose si ya lo han visto pero me parecio, muy buena recopilacion de catálogos, no solo de diodos, tambien toda clase de semiconductores, pasivos, activos, electromecánicos,optoelectronicos, Reguladores, Opamps, etc

bueno aka la pagina
http://www.superpbenavides.com/catalogo-online-electronica.htm


----------

